# I won a a big year round bet with my wife, what should I claim as my prize?



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

So backstory, our 14 year old son is big time into video games specifically Fortnite. Last year around this time he decided he wanted to try to "go pro". He was already streaming and had a few viewers but now he wanted for us to allow him to play much more so he could improve and compete with the top players in the world. My wife was against it, I thought if it's his dream we should support him and give him a shot he had just been given a support a creator code from Epic Games (developer of fortnite) so he also had the opportunity to make some money. My wife felt his grades would suffer and he would socially isolate himself and he wasn't going to become a professional, legit concerns I agreed but still let's give him a chance to prove he can manage it all. She reluctantly agreed but told me I was going to owe her something when we find out she was right by the end of 2020. I said fine but if he does really well and keeps his grades up you owe me. (Don't let me down Son)

Fast forward, going into Christmas 2020, he has been averaging playing the game 40-50 hours a week depending on tournament schedule. A lot I know BUT, he is ranked as one of the top 500 players in the world. Put the W for that in my column. He just turned down a contract offer from an Esports organization because it wasn't enough salary (he's 14). How does a 14 year old turn down a salary from a well known organization? Well between his stream, his code, tournament earnings and some small sponsorships by 12/31 (If all the payments arrive) he will have made just over 100k in 2020. Put another W in my column! Also as of today he has straight A's in school. W for me. 

So my faith in the boy paid off. I won the bet now I need to claim my prize. I'm not really going to claim any prize but I want to mess with my wife and tell her I want her to do something ridiculous for me since it is such a total and complete victory. AND the boy just bought her over $1,000.00 in various gift cards for Christmas. 

So TAM FAM, what should I demand for my payout? Again I'm not really going to make her follow through on the bet just having some fun.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

What was that line from Disney's animated Beauty and the beast? "Flowers, Chocolates, promises you don't intend to keep"


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I would ask him if he has everything he needs for his setup at home, ex: mics, lights, chair, video card, cpu, etc... and if not get her to fund something. Works on many levels...

Congrats to your son!


----------

